# Change of username? Who do I contact?



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

As the title really. Thanks


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Mods will sort this out I guess @Milky


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> As the title really. Thanks


are you thinking of changing your name to something more prounceable


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I did mine recently, @Milky told me to pm @Katy direct

Service with a smile, she sorted within 48 hrs


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Do you have a trolling history? Is this the reason why


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Might change mine I just suck at coming up with a new one. Few people from the gym have being reading here and I don't fancy them knowing my ped history and general retarded stories I tell on here.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Might change mine I just suck at coming up with a new one. Few people from the gym have being reading here and I don't fancy them knowing my ped history and general retarded stories I tell on here.


'im not kingdale'....might be a useful one


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I recommend the monikers "Kiddie's Pal" or "Rim Jobison".


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 'im not kingdale'....might be a useful one


That combined with an avi change and they will never find me.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Might change mine I just suck at coming up with a new one. Few people from the gym have being reading here and I don't fancy them knowing my ped history and general retarded stories I tell on here.


I always think this what if someone from around here just generally sighns up for a bit off advice then sees me and pics and reads through my daft previous posts ill look a right dick lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> I always think this what if someone from around here just generally sighns up for a bit off advice then sees me and pics and reads through my daft previous posts ill look a right dick lol


haha me tooo, I mentioned what my name was on here before, someone picked up on it and fact I said what area I come from in Ireland and put the two and two together, so he told my entire village I done steroids, but thankfully my parents couldn't care


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I always think this what if someone from around here just generally sighns up for a bit off advice then sees me and pics and reads through my daft previous posts ill look a right dick lol


I always thought the chances of anyone stumbling on here was pretty slim. But someone me and my mate know mentioned his journal he started on here, not too keen on people I sort of know reading up on me tbh.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I always thought the chances of anyone stumbling on here was pretty slim. But someone me and my mate know mentioned his journal he started on here, not too keen on people I sort of know reading up on me tbh.


Lol ye I no mate just say someone from me gym can't get it up after a course looks for help on net stumbles on this sighns up then sees me journal or something like I no that whopper he's the tool that always trains chest ill have random people in gym laughing at me haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I always thought the chances of anyone stumbling on here was pretty slim. But someone me and my mate know mentioned his journal he started on here, not too keen on people I sort of know reading up on me tbh.


Yeh I try to be as anonymous as possible, don't like ppl knowing my sh1t


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Think Katy is on honeymoon so you mayhave to wait a couple of weeks


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha me tooo, I mentioned what my name was on here before, someone picked up on it and fact I said what area I come from in Ireland and put the two and two together, so he told my entire village I done steroids, but thankfully my parents couldn't care


He sounds like a right cock


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

PM'd @Katy cheers guys.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Think Katy is on honeymoon so you mayhave to wait a couple of weeks


Cheers Milky, will have to wait then.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Send me a pm along with the username you want it changed to and I'll sort it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Think Katy is on honeymoon so you mayhave to wait a couple of weeks


Not for another week yet


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Done Katy. Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Done Katy. Thank you


All done  remember to log in with your new username


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@Heath - just testing to see if available :whistling:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> I always think this what if someone from around here just generally sighns up for a bit off advice then sees me and pics and reads through my daft previous posts ill look a right dick lol


Yes you will. :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Yes you will. :lol:


His ass is banned


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

resten said:


> His ass is banned


Yes I know I read the revenge thread.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Yes I know I read the revenge thread.


Haha, he went all raoul moat didn't he


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

strong username change


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> strong username change


@The V Man....................

It's free mate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> strong username change


What does the L stand for?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> @The V Man....................
> 
> It's free mate


lol fvck off!

@Talaria L stands for - long, luxurious, lustful and light


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> lol fvck off!
> 
> @Talaria L stands for - long, luxurious, lustful and light


Oh thought it was, Least, Likely to Lift.


----------

